# Incoming 595-build questions-suggestions...



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Looks like I ended up with one of the last 2007, all white 595's in XXL. I bought it from RA in NY and the experience couldnt have been better!

So, now that its arriving at the end of this week, I am just curious if there is anything special I need to know about building it up. I have built a couple dozen road bikes over the last few years and am pretty good at it (if I do say so myself). 

Besides the seat mast and cutting it down to the proper length (I have cut numerous carbon fork steerer tubes down and am pretty confident in my measuring and cutting abilities)...Is there anything else special that I need to know? Anything very different than any other road bike out there?

I am building it up with a Dura Ace double group, Mavic Cosmic Carbones and a Look stem and ITM bars.

As always, thank you all in advance!

Steve


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There is no downtube tension adjustors on 595 - also Campy's Carbon gruppo would look really good against the all white 595.


----------



## nsrinivasu (Aug 6, 2007)

this is v2 relevant


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Check for a anti chain drop device like the deda dog fang, the white paint and clear coat would chip easily if there was chain slap.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

I would say that getting the seatpost level after you have cut it is very important. The jig supplied as a guide for cutting is not great quality, I firstly made sure to emery all edges on the guide as the first time I used it it marked the paint on my white 07 595, when I got my 08 595 I made sure I smoothed the guide down.
The nature of cutting will leave you with a rough surface that isn't perfectly level, you need to emery this, and perhaps even start with a file to get it close. I turned my guide upside down and checked that the top surface was perpendicular to the seatpost mast, thenfiled and emeried the remaining carbon down. 
If you don't do this the e-post will place stress more in one position than another as it is not evenly supported.
Other than that, I would double check the rear dropout on the drive side and make sure it is well seated, my 07 595 had paint underneath the drop out which meant that again it wasn't properly supported and flexed more than what I was happy with. I used a stanely blade to gently scrape any excess paint away from that area.
It is worth also putting a tiny bit of wd40 or other lube round the gear cable inserts on the down tube, I found they creak.
hope that helps, happy building


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

U Need to find a white leater B17 with Ti rivets - good luck!


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

bigman said:


> U Need to find a white leater B17 with Ti rivets - good luck!


That would do the trick, wouldnt it Henry???

Well, Selle SMP Pro and Selle Italia SLK are both out...Moving on...


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

TiDreaming said:


> Check for a anti chain drop device like the deda dog fang, the white paint and clear coat would chip easily if there was chain slap.



the seattube on the 595 is squared oval shaped. i didn't think a dog fang would work. anyone got one care to chime in??


----------

